# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.avv в программах на Delphi

## MOCT

16 ноября 2006 г. мной было обнаружено ложное срабатывание "Антивируса Касперского" на созданную моим знакомым программу на Delphi (под скромным названием "tree project"), которая была обозвана антивирусом как "Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.avv".

Вредоносная программа с таким названия по данным viruslist.com была добавлена в антивирусные базы 27 июня 2006 г.

Пожалуй самое смешное это то, что указанная мной программа не обращается ни к одной функции, позволяющей работать с сетью!

Ложное срабатывание идет на стандартный код Delphi, добавляемый к откомпилированным файлам.

Оказалось, что мой знакомый не единственная жертва ложного срабатывания. Тот же "троян" обнаружился в программе "Strong DC++ Homegate ed": http://www.homegate.ru/?act=soft&code=show&id=87 , а также "ccs compiler 3.155" : http://www.forospyware.com/t56310.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

